# Help with creating Competitive WoC



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

So the other day my roomie and I were discussing the Hobby and he said something that I really never noticed about myself before. It is nearly impossible for me to make an extremely nasty list in either 40k or Fantasy. It isn't that I dont have the models to do it but it is rather because I like creating an army that would look sweet in an epic battle scene in some sweet movie. My armies can do well at very comped tournies but I need some help for creating nastier lists for when I go to non comp tournies.

I'm really just curious what you guys find to be really hard lists when it comes to Warriors. Lots of knights? What kind of marks do you find most effective? Character selections and character equipment load outs.

You dont necessarily have to write me up a whole list but rather just give me something to work with and think about. I would like to have something that stands a chance against my roomies super cheese 2250 list of 4 stegs 2 with engine, 2 with priests, 1 with a chief with the ultra impact hit rape spear and a old blood on carnosaur.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

For really nasty armies, you need to take the things i call "Units of Death".

Such As: 30 Chosen + Mark of Nurgle + Sigvald + BSB with random banner of doom! + Champ with magic item of -1/+1 to eye of the gods...

My latest one for my empire is: 15 Inner Circle Knights. Full Command. War Banner. Karl franz on barded steed with Ghal Maraz! supported by 2 steam tanks...


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

hmm well effigy, that's along the lines I'm workin with here LOL Great Empire Idea, though for WoC I couldn't imagine Sigvald hangin out with some nurgly guys... I'm a daemon player mostly, sooo to see different marks hangin out in the same regiments together is a little mind boggling!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Try - 

Chaos Sorceror Lord on Dragon, Level 4, Mark of Tzeentch, Book of Secrets, Skull of Katam, Power Familiar/Golden Eye of Tzeentch (or Enchanted Shield and Necrotic Phylactery, if your opponent takes Blood Statuette), Dragon, Diabolic Splendour, Acid Blood.

Gives you 5 Spells cast at +2, with 5 Power Dice + 2 from the Pool, or a potential 6 Dice, -1 to Leadership for Fear and Terror Tests - and Terror Bombing an opponent while on a Dragon with -1 to leadership, regardless of their Cold Blooded, they'll be hard pressed to roll all their 7's. Dragon keeps him alive and allows it to press a charge later in the game. And go toe to toe with a Stegadon. It has a 4+/6++ Save, which is improved to a 4+/3++ (against Ranged Attacks) with the Eye of Tzeentch, or a 2+/6++ with Enchanted Shield and Necrotic Phylactery.

For your heroes, 3 of them will do fine. I'd suggest Mark of Tzeentch for them, to get more spells off. And on Discs. Looks expensive, but boy is it funny seeing a coven of 4 Tzeentch magicians blasting off 12 Spells a turn at +2 to cast and virtual immunity to Miscasts. heaviest offensive Magic in the GAME. I doubt even High Elves could cope with that, and especially not with the capabilities of the Warriors.

3 Heroes, MoT, on Discs, one MUST have Infernal Puppet, another could have Collar of Khorne (especially if you decide not to field them flying, due to not having points or models, field the 4 sorcerors together (in which case drop Diabolic Splendour for Third Eye or Conjoined Homonculous on the Sorceror Lord), and the entire unit benefits from MR (2). Last one could really be anything. I'd suggest either attempting to max casting potential with a spell familiar, or one of the item combo's not chosen by the lord.

As for troops, I'd assume he's gone for Skink Skirmishers. Well, I have two counters for that. 

And both of them are Chaos Knights. And both involve the Mark of Nurgle to counter his Lord. Now, there are no Ethereal Creatures or Spells you need to worry about, so take lances. Now, I imagine he has Aura of Quetzl, pretty foolish if not, otherwise he will be dead meat to anything with WS 5. Which is where the MoN comes in. -1 to WS, so you're hitting still on 3's (4's if Aura of Quetzl), while his Steed is hitting on *5's.*

So, standard caveats apply. No champions so he can't survive the charge and then retaliate. 2 units, Musician, Standard Bearer, Mark of Nurgle, one with Festering Shroud, the other with Banner of Rage. Oh sorry, what was that? 350pt Lord wiped out, as in annhilated? Should easily be getting 12 attacks with lances from your positioning with knights, while you can just about get the Festering Shroud and another Nurgle Knight into his base contact. Meaning they must both take toughness tests, or suffer a wound, then you've got 16 Strength 6 Attacks hitting on 3's/4's against the Steed, and the Oldblood only strikes you on 4's. 

Only way he can cause heavy damage is with Blade of Realities - and that limits him to Common Magic Items.

Rest of your units should be things to help you keep your knights unharmed. 

Small Blocks of Chaos Warriors, Shields at the minimum, upgrade to Halberds as you outspeed the Saurus if you have the points.

Alternatively, beat him at his own game.

Alternatively, be annoying as Hell. Lord of Nurgle, Father of Blades, Armour of Damnation, Favour of The Gods/Talisman of Protection, on Daemonic Steed in said Knights of Nurgle/Khorne unit. He'll challenge, and between the MoN and Father of Blades, he'll barely hit. -1 WS = hitting on 4's for the Old Blood rerolling succesful hits. Basically, out of five attacks, Best Case Scenario hits 3 times first, then best case hits twice. Wounds on 4's. Also, he may hit himself. Hope he wounds - it must pass a Leadership test or be destroyed himself. I've played a game when someones done that thanks to that combo.

To finish off the list - Warhounds, to round up those Skirmishers, or keep the poison away from your Knights.


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

Tzeentch magic lists can be nasty if used correctly. Support a Sorcerer Lord and Sorcerer of Tzeentch with a Slaaneshi Sorcerer or Nurgle Sorcerer for good effect. Give them a decent load out and they'll be ready to roll.

Now, support these guys with Marauders. Probably Slaaneshi or Nurgle variety to make them hard to shove off or hard to shoot at. They're cheap and generate plenty of Combat Resolution, and can hit pretty hard too.

If possible, add in some Dragon Ogres. Just about any other unit in the Warriors of Chaos Army Book will gladly benefit from their beasty-ness. They're hard to take down and tend to be the target of anything nasty from your opponent... which should keep a lot of stress off your casters!


Otherwise, you could try a more combat-oriented army. Maybe a Lord, a Hero and a scroll caddy. You probably won't want an additional hero, just so you can use the points elsewhere.

With this setup in mind, you'll want to balance your Marauders and Warriors accordingly, since both can really lean on the other to cover their weaknesses. But you'll still want something hittier than either of them...

Dragon Ogres or Knights. Your choice. Use them to truly support your combat line.

You'll want some Marauder Horsemen in their too, just to harry your opponent. Tackle some War Machines, topple a lone mage, hit a critical flank, march block. There's a lot these guys can do.

Spawn. They'll tie down critical units with ease. That'll give your guys time to setup a counter-charge.


Well, I hope that helps you out, Wiccus. Just my ramblings, but maybe it'll get you started!


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Okay so its seeming like magic heavy lists will be the most destructive. I wish that wasn't so because I miss the days of a badass combat lord roaming around laying waste to everything. I really like the idea of the squadron of tzeentch sorcerers tossing out ultimate doom. And so multiple units of knights is a good idea then? Hmmm I will have to write up a couple lists and see what I can come up with.


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

I was looking at the codex and i found an interesting combo that can pwn magic heavy armies, and at the same time be incredible at magic. This army will do great against all but dwarfs.

Vilthich
Sorc with infernal puppet
Sorc with power familiar
Sorc with skull of Katam
(all Sorc have MoT)

warriors MoN
warriors MoN
warriors MoN

21x marauders (all the sorc go here)


Put them all together in a little area and make sure at least one of your wizards gets pandimonium off a turn. Now the opponent miscasts 2+ times a turn, you get all the dice he used to cast the spell, and you may get a few infernal gateways/daemon hand pops out of nowhere and pwns his wizard.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Indeed Knights are very nice against the Lizards, but when he has a Slann with the Lore of metal they're toast. I used an All monster against him, with Throgg, 2 wizards (Slaanesh & Nurgle) and just Dragon Ogres and Trolls. Doesn't work as good as knights, but I still won. And I doubt my Knights would've lived long enough to do anything with that Slann.
If you're a bit good at guessing a Hellcanon might come in handy. I used it once to reduce an ancient Steg with Chief with Spear of uberness to a crewless beastie with 3 wounds left. In one shot.
Oh and I love the Giant too. "Oh dear, 3 wounds left. Ah, let's just munch a stegadon too fill the hole in my stumic!"


----------

